# Can you help?



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

* ATTENTION GOLDEN LOVERS AND HOMEWARD BOUND SUPPORTERS:*​ 

Homeward Bound has just experienced another record year in rescue - with over 500 rescues for 2007. Veterinary expenses were spared for no dog and that cost over $200,000 for the year. We also remodeled the Sanctuary kennels for the dogs which was an additonal cost to the rescue. If you can help with the donation of $10.00 you will be helping many Goldens in 2008, because your $10.00 could turn into a $50,000 grant for Homeward Bound.


We went from the first photo - to what you see in the second and third photos:





























Homeward Bound has the opportunity to win a $50,000 grant, but we need YOUR help and we must act NOW. Kevin Bacon’s 6 Degrees, along with The Network For Good, is sponsoring America’s Giving Challenge, which will give grants to the four non-profit organizations which have attracted the most donors to their cause. The challenge is over on January 31, so we must act QUICKLY.

If you’ve ever thought about helping Homeward Bound, now is the time. Here’s what you need to do:

Ø Make a donation of at least $10

Ø Pass this on to as many people as you know. Spread the word as far and wide as possible. (For example, post to your My Space page, your website, your networking groups and send it to everyone on your e-mail distribution list).

Here’s how:

1. Go to the Network for Good website. Here’s a link: (or you can paste it into your web browser)
http://www.networkforgood.org/pca/Badge.aspx?BadgeId=109785

(If you would like to post this donation “badge” to your website, you can use the link above)


2. Click on the orange "DONATE" button to donate your $10 or more

You will be given the option of donating by credit card or PayPal


3. Send this to as many people as possible and ask for their help. 


The four organizations with the highest number  of donations will be awarded $50,000! 

But you only need to donate once. Multiple donations from the same person will not count. The contest ends on January 31st, so please act today! For more information on America’s Giving Challenge, click on this link:
America's Giving Challenge


*On behalf of the Homeward Bound Goldens, thank you!*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man that is nice looking. I think I can help out that effort.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That's a beautiful kennel, can I forward this?
*just saw that I could*


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Not sure how to forward it - but I know you can copy the URL at the top and include it in an email, or simply copy and paste it to an email.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think I can give some money. Keep this bumped up so everyone can see it.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Made a donation. Nice looking kennel!


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

What a beautiful set-up. I wish our local humane society for the county had more support, too. The Grant County Humane Society in Minnesota is in dire need of help with fencing. Through a private donation, they were able to put money down on the purchase of a building in order to house animals. (Previously they relied upon the help of volunteers to take lost animals into their homes.) I know your facility is in California, but if there's any fencing available from your remodel, consider letting them know. They had a $3,000 estimate for some outdoor fencing and the county was willing to grant them $500 toward purchasing fencing. I'm not sure if they have been able to afford it yet through private donations in order to open. We still live in a county where some of the individual townships believe in shooting strays, so not all of the townships within the county are contracted or supporting the humane society.

http://members.petfinder.org/~MN29/aboutus/index.php (Grant County Humane Society)


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

I just made a donation. Good luck with the grant!!


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

winewinn said:


> What a beautiful set-up. I wish our local humane society for the county had more support, too. The Grant County Humane Society in Minnesota is in dire need of help with fencing. Through a private donation, they were able to put money down on the purchase of a building in order to house animals. (Previously they relied upon the help of volunteers to take lost animals into their homes.) I know your facility is in California, but if there's any fencing available from your remodel, consider letting them know. They had a $3,000 estimate for some outdoor fencing and the county was willing to grant them $500 toward purchasing fencing. I'm not sure if they have been able to afford it yet through private donations in order to open. We still live in a county where some of the individual townships believe in shooting strays, so not all of the townships within the county are contracted or supporting the humane society.
> 
> http://members.petfinder.org/~MN29/aboutus/index.php (Grant County Humane Society)


That is so sad. The cyclone fencing panels we had indoors were moved out to the play yards so more dogs can be accommodate outside at the same time. Have you thought of trying to get some dog owners together and maybe putting on a Ryley's Run in the Spring. We raised just under $3000 for our first Ryley's Run held in Sacramento last year. There is even a handbook on how to get one going in your area. Basically you can charge the runners/walkers $20 each, get some food and water donated, a sponsor or two, some raffle prizes, a park or a college campus that is willing to let you have it there - and the rest is just publicity. If you want to get a group together I would be more than willing to help you - you can find out more info at www.ryleysrun.org


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

just donated


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

time4goldens said:


> That is so sad. The cyclone fencing panels we had indoors were moved out to the play yards so more dogs can be accommodate outside at the same time. Have you thought of trying to get some dog owners together and maybe putting on a Ryley's Run in the Spring. We raised just under $3000 for our first Ryley's Run held in Sacramento last year. There is even a handbook on how to get one going in your area. Basically you can charge the runners/walkers $20 each, get some food and water donated, a sponsor or two, some raffle prizes, a park or a college campus that is willing to let you have it there - and the rest is just publicity. If you want to get a group together I would be more than willing to help you - you can find out more info at www.ryleysrun.org


Thanks for the idea. I will bring it up at our hunting retriever club meeting next week. One of the members is also a volunteer for the humane society. They put on a "dog wash" last year. Not sure how successful that was. 

That's a really nice website. Our county is quite small, so I know fundraiser turn-outs have been hard, especially with so many other organizations doing them, so info to ensure a good turn-out would be great.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

bump for the goldens


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

Only 10 more days...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumpin' for HBGRR - This way they can help even more Goldens next year.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

bump da bump


----------

